# Hebden Bridge - news and chat



## han (Nov 24, 2005)

Me and the other 'arf went to the lovely Yorkshire (little) town of Hebden Bridge last week. We were visiting chums in Leeds and went there on the train - it's ACE!

We were really struck by the fresh air and natural beauty of the place, right in the Pennines, and also the fact that the town seems to be untouched by commercialism. There isn't a chain of shops in sight! There's just lots of little organic shops and cafes, second hand bookshops and hippy shops, and the only chain in the entire town is a CO-OP. Yippee!

A mate of ours has just moved up there on her narrowboat, parked her boat on the canal, and really loves the community there. We met up with her and it is a truly beautiful stretch of the canal, right in the town centre.

The place is positively overflowing with hippies and lesbians! *yay*

Anyone else a Hebden Bridge fan?

I'm sure Wolfie and Shirl will have something to say on this subject


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## han (Nov 24, 2005)

yummmm


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 24, 2005)

A friend and i walked there today from Todmorden, over the tops via Dobroyd Castle and Whirlaw Stones. It is, as you say, wonderfully uncommecialised with lots of nice looking coffee and food shops. Although on our way to the station for the train back to Cross Gates we did manage to stop for some Speckled Hen at the Railway Pub, recommended!


----------



## soulman (Nov 25, 2005)

It is a nice chilled place. Nice walk from the station through the park adjacent to the canal. There's more chain stores than co-op though they're hidden behind nice facades. It's also a bit hilly in places but nice views. Only saw one hippy (it was early) and didn't ask her if she lesbian.

All very nice.


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2005)

MMM, lovely 

The fresh air is quite bracing up there innit!

We went up to Ilkley as well which is very beautiful. Hebden Bridge though has  a very special feel about it which is open-minded and community orientated which you don't often find in small towns, ya? 

I grew up in a cotswold town (Stratford upon Avon) which was a beautiful and safe place to grow up, but there wasn't a single non-white person there and anyone gay was frowned upon. But Hebden seems to have a city mentality (oin terms of open-mindedness) in a small town - quite unusual methinks!


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> Only saw one hippy (it was early) and didn't ask her if she lesbian.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hebden Bridge is indeed very hippy-like. It's great. My girlfriend is from there so I go there occasionally. Bonfire night was good...Great display and uber-packed! They even put extra trains on for the Hebden Bridge Bonfire...They don't even do that for the footy!

The sculpture trail in the summer is good, too.

Re: Non-commercialism. It was voted the best high street in the country in terms of lowest number of chain stores/highest number independently owned (BBC survey).

The only 'chains' I can think of are Co-op, Spar and Oxfam. And I don't have a problem with two of those


----------



## moose (Nov 25, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> Only saw one hippy (it was early) and didn't ask her if she lesbian.


She will have been. It's compulsory.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 25, 2005)

My sister lives in Hebden Bridge, so if your up there and you meet Rose say hello from her brother in Germany


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 25, 2005)

I do know its very prone to flooding. That's twice ive read how cool it is on the last 24 hours. Must go.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 25, 2005)

wolfie and shirl lived there until recently and i believe are hoping to head back.


_which i've now realised Han already mentioned. i'll just fuck off then _


----------



## pushka (Nov 25, 2005)

I visit Hebden Bridge every month, for an Evolving Minds meeting at the Stubbing Wharf Inn, first Monday in every month, starts 7.30pm, upstairs in the pub...it's a meeting exploring alternative ways of coping with all manner of mental illnesses, without resorting to medication...run by Rufus May, clinical psychologist, if anyone's heard of him.  They also have a planning meeting there every 2 weeks...

I love H.B. though I don't often get a chance to explore its streets and stuff...what I've seen up to now is fantastic!!


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh yes, I heard Wolfie and Shirl are heading back. Don't fuck off! 

Sounds good Pushka


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, a friend used to live in a mad, beautiful but falling down old house there. Then he moved so I haven't been back in ages..

... I hear it's getting more and more expensive tho'


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice walking country, sturdy  unpretentious landscape. Pity about the assorted faux hippys, designer lesbian's and organic coffee shops with white doves in the window.No sign of the native working class anywere.Most of them moved to todmorden to get away from the stench of patchouli.


----------



## kea (Nov 26, 2005)

my uncle lives there; he's a poet (i mean an actual one, not just a hobby-one, btw). he's lived there for about 30 years now.
bonfire night is great, we went quite a lot as kids.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2005)

used to live up the road in Todmorden and went there a lot , it's great, wish I lived there

veh relaxed. ahh memories, was the bass player in a reggae band for a while with a few people from Hebden.  Always stop off for a pint as en route to Bronte town [Haworth] as Hebden is the logical 1/2way point between Manchester-ester-shire and Haworth


glad ya liked it Han 


sounds like there's a good excuse for a Hebden Meet up soon no?

browses bookmark folder, ahh there it is,   http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/
a what's on guide  the Heb Web!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

It does look lovely. This thread has put me off going though!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 26, 2005)

I remember going there as a kid with my parents in the mid-seventies.  We were living in squats in Hackney then, and I'm guessing we went up to stay with others who'd left London squats for ones in Hebden Bridge.

As an inner city kid, it seemed a weird place.  Apart from how hilly it was, and how green, there were odd things that I've never forgotten about.  A bit magical, from a child's point of view.  

I remember playing in the woods one time and I swear _it rained frogs!_   Another time, I went up to some rocky outcrops up above the town and found _loads_ of discarded school books that had been soaked in the rain.  And I remember going into a derelict terraced house with my dad _(-probably scouting around for a possible place to squat )_ and the patterned carpet being _so_ infested with fleas that it was literally _swirling_ before our very eyes...   

Strange daze...   

I went back there one day in the late eighties with my girlfriend, and even then it felt like it was a very different place.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> No sign of the native working class anywere.


That would explain the open-mindedness and tolerance then!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Pity about the assorted faux hippys, designer lesbian's and organic coffee shops with white doves in the window.


Faux hippys, as opposed to the real kind   And what's a designer lesbian?


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That would explain the open-mindedness and tolerance then!



Oh yes the great white apes of England the working class.Is this the working class who toiled in the mills and farms of hebden so that some knowing hippies can sit in those big chairs in those organic coffee shops.Its ok you just shipped out the natives in to dreary council eastes like illingworth or mixenden.And you have to be rich hippie to live in hebden now,the house prices are huge.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Oh yes the great white apes of England the working class.Is this the working class who toiled in the mills and farms of hebden so that some knowing hippies can sit in those big chairs in those organic coffee shops.Its ok you just shipped out the natives in to dreary council eastes like illingworth or mixenden.And you have to be rich hippie to live in hebden now,the house prices are huge.


You're right - those damn lesbians, destroying the working class!


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> You're right - those damn lesbians, destroying the working class!



No rich designer lesbians.Not lesbians per say.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> No rich designer lesbians.Not lesbians per say.


What does designer lesbians mean?

And none of the lesbians I know who live in Hebden are rich btw.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2005)

heard it's a nice place and knew a few people from there
them and all there mates who visited us in london at the time were proper scary nutters


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> What does designer lesbians mean?
> 
> And none of the lesbians I know who live in Hebden are rich btw.




Come on you have to be a least well off to live there.Even the smallest flat costs a whoppa.

The average house price in hebbers
http://www.ourproperty.co.uk/stats/hx7.html


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Compare that price to houseprices in manningham Bradford.
ABELIA MOUNT
Locality: Bradford 2 £63,000 map 
ABERDEEN PLACE
Locality: Bradford 17 £49,029 map 
ABERDEEN TERRACE
Locality: Bradford 5 £57,620 map 
ALFORD TERRACE
Locality: Bradford 4 £53,500 map 
ANNE STREET
Locality: Bradford 5 £63,240 map 
AN
ARNCLIFFE TERRACE
Locality: Bradford 16 £56,028 map 
ASCOT AVENUE
Locality: Bradford 3 £101,667 map 
ASCOT DRIVE
Locality: Bradford 19 £87,570 map 
ASCOT PARADE
Locality: Bradford 14 £80,293 map 
ASHGROVE
Locality: Bradford 5 £166,400 map 
ASHMOUNT
Locality: Bradford 3 £55,000 map 
ASHTON AVENUE
Locality: Bradford 7 £64,857 map 
BAKES STREET
Locality: Bradford 1 Click to view map 
BARTLE GROVE
Locality: Bradford 2 £92,000 map 
BARTLE LANE
Locality: Bradford 13 £76,650 map 
BARTLE PLACE


----------



## kea (Nov 26, 2005)

lesley, the point you are overlooking is that not everyone who lives there bought their house yesterday.


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> lesley, the point you are overlooking is that not everyone who lives there bought their house yesterday.



Indeed!

And what's a designer lesbian anyway?!

All the lesbians I saw there seemed a bit 80s, actually, all rainbow socks and dungarees. 

Lesbians, as a section of society, are rarely loaded, in fact they are usually lower earners - remember, women still earn alot less than men.


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> veh relaxed. ahh memories, was the bass player in a reggae band for a while with a few people from Hebden.  Always stop off for a pint as en route to Bronte town [Haworth] as Hebden is the logical 1/2way point between Manchester-ester-shire and Haworth
> 
> 
> glad ya liked it Han



Tis a lovely place innit  Am deffo going to go and visit me chum on her boat in the spring! (There was ice on the river when were last there, it was bloody freezing).

Are you in Manchester, Throbbing? (oo-er)


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Come on you have to be a least well off to live there.Even the smallest flat costs a whoppa.
> 
> The average house price in hebbers
> http://www.ourproperty.co.uk/stats/hx7.html


People I know don't own houses - housing co-ops, boats etc.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> And what's a designer lesbian anyway?!


They're grown in test tubes in labs, so you can pick the colour of their eyes!  Very popular stocking filler for this Christmas apparently.


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> lesley, the point you are overlooking is that not everyone who lives there bought their house yesterday.



What so there turned in to hippies overnight.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Indeed!
> 
> And what's a designer lesbian anyway?!
> 
> ...



I think the lesbian angle is a bit of a rod horring.Rich crusties then.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> People I know don't own houses - housing co-ops, boats etc.



Last time i was there all the boatowners looked like john nokes.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> What so there turned in to hippies overnight.


I think she's suggesting people may have bought houses years ago, when prices were different.  Was that not obvious?

Who knows, maybe the lesbain hippy atmosphere of Hebden converted people...


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Last time i was there all the boatowners looked like john nokes.


If John Nokes looks like 20 something women and young families with babies then I agree with you.


----------



## kea (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> What so there turned in to hippies overnight.




i'm sorry, i don't understand the sentence.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> I think she's suggesting people may have bought houses years ago, when prices were different.  Was that not obvious?
> 
> Who knows, maybe the lesbain hippy atmosphere of Hebden converted people...



Well we just have to disagree. Hebden bridge gone from industrial powerhouse and land of rough neck farmers,to a hippified ghetto in a generation.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Well we just have to disagree. Hebden bridge gone from industrial powerhouse and land of rough neck farmers,to a hippified ghetto in a generation.


I don't particularly see a problem with it being a hippified ghetto though.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> If John Nokes looks like 20 something women and young families with babies then I agree with you.



Yes he just look like that.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> I don't particularly see a problem with it being a hippified ghetto though.



Never trust a hippy.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Never trust a hippy.


You're right - those gays, blacks and single mothers are a bit shifty looking too.


----------



## kea (Nov 26, 2005)

so it's not that property prices are rising which is the problem, per se, it's the tofu-eating?
weird sense of priorities you've got.


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> You're right - those gays, blacks and single mothers are a bit shifty looking too.



Oh yeah me saying "never trust a hippy" also means i dont trust gays ,blacks and single mothers.Are you saying that hippies are some sort of persecuted minority now.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Tis a lovely place innit  Am deffo going to go and visit me chum on her boat in the spring! (There was ice on the river when were last there, it was bloody freezing).
> 
> Are you in Manchester, Throbbing? (oo-er)


 live just outside now  [ex-Deansgate dweller-got bored]   might be moving back to the centre soon tho' as I'm doing my masters in Mcr

this thread has prompted a 'shall we move to hebden in a few years' discussion in our house

yay!


right, now what the fuck is a housing co-op?


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> so it's not that property prices are rising which is the problem, per se, it's the tofu-eating?
> weird sense of priorities you've got.



Both!. Its lost its Yorkshire grit and Independence it now resembles some haight asbury museum.


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> right, now what the fuck is a housing co-op?


Housing co-ops are just shared houses, but they're owned by the tenants rather than rented, so you don't end up paying high rents to private landlords.  For example I know people in housing co-ops in London who only pay £40 a week for a room, pretty damn cheap by London standards.  You could try looking at Radical Routes site - they help finance co-ops http://www.radicalroutes.org.uk/housing.html


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

From
http://www.hebdenbridgehistory.org.uk/images/335l-s.jpg

to


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Housing co-ops are just shared houses, but they're owned by the tenants rather than rented,



What do you mean - they are owned by the tenants? Surely that is a contradiction in terms?


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Never trust a hippy.


Oh dear.

I know a lot of people in Hebden Bridge. They moved there 30 years ago, precisely because the housing was extremely cheap, it's picturesque and is easy to reach major conurbations (if you have the need). I'd say the proportion of Lesbians is probably higher than average, but no more than some parts of inner cities (round here for example).


----------



## Thora_v1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What do you mean - they are owned by the tenants? Surely that is a contradiction in terms?


OK - so maybe that's not technically accurate.  The way the Radical Routes ones work is that the house is owned by a company, of which all tenants are directors.  The tenants then pay rent to the company.  Better?


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Housing co-ops are just shared houses, but they're owned by the tenants rather than rented, so you don't end up paying high rents to private landlords.



Oh yes, Radical Routes are great aren't they 

Loads of peeps have set up fab housing co-ops and communities with their advice and it's a great umbrella organisation for diggers and dreamers, ahhh 




			
				Thora said:
			
		

> For example I know people in housing co-ops in London who only pay £40 a week for a room, pretty damn cheap by London standards.  You could try looking at Radical Routes site - they help finance co-ops http://www.radicalroutes.org.uk/housing.html



Are you talking about the Sanford one in New Cross?


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Oh dear.
> 
> I know a lot of people in Hebden Bridge. They moved there 30 years ago, precisely because the housing was extremely cheap, it's picturesque and is easy to reach major conurbations (if you have the need). I'd say the proportion of Lesbians is probably higher than average, but no more than some parts of inner cities (round here for example).




I wont say that about easy reach to other citys.There is no direct link to Leeds or Bradford for instance.


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> OK - so maybe that's not technically accurate.  The way the Radical Routes ones work is that the house is owned by a company, of which all tenants are directors.  The tenants then pay rent to the company.  Better?



Indeed - the co-operative own the house and the members of the co-operative pay themselves their own rent - voila!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> I wont say that about easy reach to other citys.There is no direct link to Leeds or Bradford for instance.




there's a train station (or at least there was last time I was there). Still has an authentic ladies waiting room...


----------



## Goodbye lesley (Nov 26, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> there's a train station (or at least there was last time I was there). Still has an authentic ladies waiting room...



Yeah but there is no direct route to Leeds and Bradford, you have to get off at Halifax.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Yeah but there is no direct route to Leeds and Bradford, you have to get off at Halifax.


 yeah, but that's the same if you want to get to work [in Leeds] on time from Manchester or go all over the place  en route


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 26, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Anyone else a Hebden Bridge fan?


I have been there about 5 times. My sister in law is into antiques and we used to go there as there's a few shops up that way that she likes.
Beautiful place. I have got some pics here somewhere.
I also like Haworth, where the Brontes lived. If we ever get around to moving out of London, this is one area of the country I would consider living in.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Well we just have to disagree. Hebden bridge gone from industrial powerhouse and land of rough neck farmers,to a hippified ghetto in a generation.


And you blame this on a few lesbians and hippies, not the industrial decline which affected the rest of the North of England. I think Hebden Bridge would be in a much worse state if the 'alternative' types hadn't moved in.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Yeah but there is no direct route to Leeds and Bradford, you have to get off at Halifax.




Do you? Last time we went to Hebden from Bradford I don't recall changing


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Nov 26, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> I wont say that about easy reach to other citys.There is no direct link to Leeds or Bradford for instance.


I think there is to Leeds and Manchester. But no mind, when the people I know moved to Hebden Bridge, there was a much, much better bus and train service throughout the country. If you're looking at why towns have developed the way they have, you have to look at "was" rather than "is".


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 26, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> I think there is to Leeds and Manchester.QUOTE]
> 
> On average every 20mins to Leeds and 30mins to Manchester during the day.
> 
> Direct services


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a feeling the train to hebden thunders past my very window from Leeds...... of course they could have changed it...


No they haven't and I didn't hallucinate it. 47 minutes from Leeds..http://www.hebdenbridge.com/hebden_bridge/getting_here.htm 


It's nearer to Manchester by rail! You learn something new every day...


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 27, 2005)

Read "Millstone Grit" by Glyn Hughes - nice write up about the decline of these towns / villiages - as industry changed in the 1970s (and the area chsnged to accomodate) - bit of a hippy himself.


----------



## Riff (Nov 27, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> And you blame this on a few lesbians and hippies, not the industrial decline which affected the rest of the North of England. I think Hebden Bridge would be in a much worse state if the 'alternative' types hadn't moved in.



Indeed.  Imagine what it would be like if a bunch of chavs got shipped in!

Has anyone camped there? (As in tent!)  Does anyone recommend any B&Bs?


----------



## psycherelic (Nov 28, 2005)

Well amazed that no one from Hebeden Bridge has posted in this thread yet, we get all over the place you know and I'd be very surpised if there aren't a few hebdenites on board somewhere.

Millstone grit is a good book but view from the bridge by John Morrison is far better (not very relevent to today but far better).

I have to go to bed now but tomorrow I'll write a full review of Hebden Bridge (bearing in mind I've been away from there for a year or two now).

Wolfie as far as I know lived in Mytholmroyd or some such place, I used to be in the same form as his son at school.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 28, 2005)

Excellent group & website (run by peeps I know----- NOT spamming btw)

 Called penninepens

publishes the book (one of a trilogy) that psycherelic mentioned.

Excellent place, excellent people !


----------



## soulman (Nov 28, 2005)

Riff said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Imagine what it would be like if a bunch of chavs got shipped in!



By chav I take it you mean young working class. Yep imagine what it would be like with the descedents of the mills living there. Do you think it would be different?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hebden Bridge rail link: As has been mentioned, there IS good connections from Hebden to Leeds, Manchester etc. There's 3 trains an hour.  There is the York to Blackpool or York to Manchester. Both of these stop in Leeds, Bradford, and Huddersfield.

soulman: Chavs = young working class now, eh? 

I'd like to think I avoid all the trappings of chav-dom, and I'm 23 and from a working family. Yet I'm still a chav?


----------



## Spion (Nov 28, 2005)

S'funny, I drove through Hebden Bridge yesterday afternoon and - who'd a thought it - there's a thread about it on Urban next time I look. 

First time i'd seen it and it seemed a nice wee place. There's a lot of shithole towns round here so it's nice to see one that's successfully getting a new existence


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 28, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Excellent group & website (run by peeps I know----- NOT spamming btw)
> 
> Called penninepens
> 
> ...




I wonder if my friend is in/ knows that. He's another poet (maybe he knows Kea's uncle???)


----------



## soulman (Nov 28, 2005)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> soulman: Chavs = young working class now, eh?
> 
> I'd like to think I avoid all the trappings of chav-dom, and I'm 23 and from a working family. Yet I'm still a chav?



There's been loads of discussion about this elsewhere on the boards but yes I think it's shorthand for a section of the working class. I didn't introduce the term on this thread just picked up on it.


----------



## boha (Nov 28, 2005)

hebden bridge picture house. top place. saw john shuttleworth there a couple of years ago.

i grew up in sowerby bridge, so we used to jump on the train and go drinking with my mates from hebden. less chance of getting my face smashed in than there was in sowerby 

only ever seem to get over there for the bonfire these days.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 29, 2005)

Got to this thread late. Must visit Hebden Bridge SOON!!! -- never been. When we are vehicled up we'll be along, not far from Stig's friends near Holmfirth either.

Goodbye lesley -- another incarnation of swarthy it would seem (from another thread which resulted in his banning).

His thoroughly bigotted, shitstirrring and obnoxious posts on this thread no doubt explain why 'swarthy thug' is such a cult hero to the more trolling and modbothering and disruptive 'usual suspects ' (serial malcontents and 'the editor is an oppressor' merchants   ).

Nice pals you pick, arseholes.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 29, 2005)

missed this thread - doh!
Shirl and I lived there or thereabouts for over ten years.
goodbye wotsisface obviously a trolling wanker - hence the ban 

there's actually quite a good mix of people in the place - they aren't all poncey designer hippies like me and shirl 

Whoever mentioned the Sculpture Trail - I used to help organise that - this year was unfortunately its last - they obviously couldn't manage without me 

All being well (ie if we can sell our present house) we are indeed moving back there.

And for anyone one who cares - Glyn Hughes nickname locally is Grim News


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 29, 2005)

We will make sure to let you know if we get the hippybus** up there ...   

**Currently a future pipedream rather than a current reality, but it ought to come about within a matter of months ...


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 1, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I wonder if my friend is in/ knows that. He's another poet (maybe he knows Kea's uncle???)



Sorry ! Just spotted this !


----------



## poet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hebden Bridge is ace, it's like Florida for hippies. Assuming it remains ungentrified it'll be ace in about 15 years when the old guard are really getting on. I bloody love old hippies, me. I always wonder how Hebden Bridge became what it is today. Does anyone better informed than I know what the catalyst was in the seventies for the influx of artists, weirdos and lesbians?


----------



## Spion (Dec 1, 2005)

We tried to arrange a West Yorks meet up but it didn't come to anything. Perhaps we could organise a Hebden night out for when some of the southern-based Urbaners come up?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 1, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> We tried to arrange a West Yorks meet up but it didn't come to anything. Perhaps we could organise a Hebden night out for when some of the southern-based Urbaners come up?


 YES


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 1, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> We tried to arrange a West Yorks meet up but it didn't come to anything. Perhaps we could organise a Hebden night out for when some of the southern-based Urbaners come up?




Yes! Whatever went wrong with our Leeds meet up can be amended. Trains to H B thunder past my house. Two an hour I think!


----------



## boha (Dec 1, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> We tried to arrange a West Yorks meet up but it didn't come to anything. Perhaps we could organise a Hebden night out for when some of the southern-based Urbaners come up?



well up for that. hole in the wall or the shoulder of mutton 

we still need to have a west yorks pub meet sometime. saltaire maybe ?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 2, 2005)

Hebden Bridge has an ace station with some old pre grouping signs.

WoW will approve I think !


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

So are we waiting for the 'southern contingent' to get their arses up here like or arranging summat a bit earlier like????


----------



## Dissident Junk (Dec 3, 2005)

poet said:
			
		

> I always wonder how Hebden Bridge became what it is today. Does anyone better informed than I know what the catalyst was in the seventies for the influx of artists, weirdos and lesbians?



Alas, I know. Apparently, a lot of northern artists and hippies moved there in the seventies because Hebden Bridge is apparently on a ley line. Even now they do white witch ceremonies in the old church in Heptonstall, much to the upset of the Northern locals. 

I know Hebden Bridge extremely well; I was born and grew up there. My father's family are from Hebden Bridge, going back centuries. Indeed, our family name originates from Heptonstall in the 12 century. My father, aunt, grandparents, great grandparents were all born in Hebden Bridge, and my great aunt and uncle are buried two rows behind Sylvia Plath in Heptonstall.

In the seventies, there were a lot of millionaire hippies in Hebden Bridge - not so now. They moved on sometime in the 80s; now it tends to be m/c alternative types now.

Thing is the point about the absence of the traditional working class is because they have been priced out of the housing market. The house my father grew up in (two up, two down w/c job) is now worth well over £170K. All the old locals I know complain about "them Southerners taking over our town; it doesn't feel like home anymore". And I can see their point to some extent. 

When I was young, the place seemed like the heart of age-old existence. A lot of people still lived the way they'd lived a hundred years ago: no TVs, earth floors, no fridges, wood fires, outside loo et al. Quite a few old timers still counted in the old way, and the dialect was so strong, sometimes my grandma had to explain to me what people were saying. 

It is a shame this has gone because the area around Hebden Bridge is a special place, and these things just added to the eternal atmosphere of the place. Hebden Bridge has a magical feel to it, an ancient feel . . . it gets into your blood.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Alas, I know. Apparently, a lot of northern artists and hippies moved there in the seventies because Hebden Bridge is apparently on a ley line. Even now they do white witch ceremonies in the old church in Heptonstall, much to the upset of the Northern locals.
> 
> I know Hebden Bridge extremely well; I was born and grew up there. My father's family are from Hebden Bridge, going back centuries. Indeed, our family name originates from Heptonstall in the 12 century. My father, aunt, grandparents, great grandparents were all born in Hebden Bridge, and my great aunt and uncle are buried two rows behind Sylvia Plath in Heptonstall.
> 
> ...




How old are you?   Surely you wouldn't expect people to be using outdoor toilets now????


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> How old are you?   Surely you wouldn't expect people to be using outdoor toilets now????



I knew Hebden Bridge from moving to the area in the early 70's and the place that Dissidint Junk describes had long gone by then.
In all my time in and aroung HB I never heard anyone talking about "it not feeling like home anymore"
When I first went there, Todmorden 4 miles away, was the thriving valley town and HB was just a very pretty but run down town with nothing much going for it.
Hippies heard it was cheap and bought houses there and it was those early hippies that have made the town what it is today.
It's has a bohemian feel that encourages difference and welcomes everyone.
I reckon a meet up should wait until me and Wolfie move back.  

Book early to reserve space to sleepove on our floor


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I knew Hebden Bridge from moving to the area in the early 70's and the place that Dissidint Junk describes had long gone by then.
> In all my time in and aroung HB I never heard anyone talking about "it not feeling like home anymore"
> When I first went there, Todmorden 4 miles away, was the thriving valley town and HB was just a very pretty but run down town with nothing much going for it.
> Hippies heard it was cheap and bought houses there and it was those early hippies that have made the town what it is today.
> ...



well then, how long we talking? weeks? months? years??


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I reckon a meet up should wait until me and Wolfie move back.
> 
> Book early to reserve space to sleepove on our floor



Deffo up for joining in with a Hebden meetup - me and blue nun fell in love with the place when we went there. Perhaps we'll move up there when we're a pair of retired old lezzas  (and piss off the yorkshire folx!)   [though 1/2 my family originate from Ripponden so I could kind of pretend to be a local, ish]  


Will invite our Hebden boaty friend ! 

I would drag along my great Auntie Alice who's Ripponden born and bred cos she's real livewire but she is 96 and alas housebound now....

Hey Will, perhaps we could drive up in van convoy!  Pinkmonkey and El Jug will be up for this....

How do you pronounce Mytholmyroyd by the way? Looks a birrova tongue-twister to me....

Is it (phonetically) mith-OLL-my-royd ? !


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> It's has a bohemian feel that encourages difference and welcomes everyone.



*yay* and thumbs up and three cheers to anywhere like that


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Deffo up for joining in with a Hebden meetup - me and blue nun fell in love with the place when we went there. Perhaps we'll move up there when we're a pair of retired old lezzas  (and piss off the yorkshire folx!)   [though 1/2 my family originate from Ripponden so I could kind of pretend to be a local, ish]
> 
> 
> Will invite our Hebden boaty friend !
> ...






Mither (as in the yorkshire verb: to mither) meroid


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 3, 2005)

my thum  royd

as for timing for the meet up - if all goes well February - if it doesn't ... sometime in 2007 ... 

keep everything crossed


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> my thum  royd
> 
> as for timing for the meet up - if all goes well February - if it doesn't ... sometime in 2007 ...
> 
> keep everything crossed




I will, I don't want to wait till 2007 to lose my urban erm virginity..!


----------



## Riff (Dec 4, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> We tried to arrange a West Yorks meet up but it didn't come to anything. Perhaps we could organise a Hebden night out for when some of the southern-based Urbaners come up?



Ooh!  Sounds good!

(Checks calendar to see how long it is to camping season.  Feel guilty about intruding on Wolfie as I've only met him once!)


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> my thum  royd



bejaysus!!!   




			
				Maddalene said:
			
		

> Mither (as in the yorkshire verb: to mither) meroid



 

even  more confused  now!!!


----------



## Spion (Dec 5, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> So are we waiting for the 'southern contingent' to get their arses up here like or arranging summat a bit earlier like????



I'm all up for something earlier but it's going to be 2006 at the earliest for me as I'm orf down under for the next month.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 5, 2005)

Hardcastle Crags is mear Hebden bridge, a stretch of National trust Woodland with a big disused mill in t'middle of it. Me and HER used to go there to escape Leeds, one time we stripped off and jumped in the stream there thinking there was no-one around, then this couple came walking along and gave us some very queer looks indeed. Heptonstall is a creepy place IIRC, but we really liked Hebden Bridge.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 5, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> bejaysus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think it was just two different ways of writing the same thing (roughly).. You don't pronounce the 'l' in it tho'!


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2005)

ah


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> one time we stripped off and jumped in the stream there thinking there was no-one around, then this couple came walking along and gave us some very queer looks indeed



 

Shame peeps don't do that more often! Me and some chums did it in Wales once, we spent the whole day swimming in the nuddy, it was bliss!

So what's up with Heptonstall? Is it a bit insular?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 6, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Shame peeps don't do that more often! Me and some chums did it in Wales once, we spent the whole day swimming in the nuddy, it was bliss!



I have been known to skinny dip, but Pike make me nervous while I swim on my front  , I have a very active imagination


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 6, 2005)

Heptonstall is nice - it has a great old church where Sylvia Plath is buried - militant feminists used go and deface her grave from time to time cos they didn't think Ted Hughes should have had her buried there -he was from Mytholmroyd btw.

Hardcastle Crags is lovely and the National Trust who own it have finally finished getting Gibson Mill there converted into a kind of eco-visitor centre.

The traditional place for "skinny dipping" round there is up towards Crimsworth Dean I think.

Oh and I keep forgetting John Morrison's books about a "fictional" Milltown - View from the Bridge, Back to the Bridge and A Bridge too Far (he's also written another one called Women are from Venus, Men are From Mytholmroyd  ) give a good comic picture of the place - you can read them online here


----------



## Herbert Read (Dec 7, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Me and the other 'arf went to the lovely Yorkshire (little) town of Hebden Bridge last week. We were visiting chums in Leeds and went there on the train - it's ACE!
> 
> We were really struck by the fresh air and natural beauty of the place, right in the Pennines, and also the fact that the town seems to be untouched by commercialism. There isn't a chain of shops in sight! There's just lots of little organic shops and cafes, second hand bookshops and hippy shops, and the only chain in the entire town is a CO-OP. Yippee!
> 
> ...



Hebden bridge was a lovely place before the hippies and fashionistas descended on it. House prices are so expensive now the locals have been forced out.

Another victory for the progressive forces of the left.


----------



## Spion (Dec 7, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> Another victory for the progressive forces of the left.



Since when was a free market in house prices a left wing thing?


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 7, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> Hebden bridge was a lovely place before the hippies and fashionistas descended on it. House prices are so expensive now the locals have been forced out.
> 
> Another victory for the progressive forces of the left.




wildly innacurate assertion based on daft myth and rumour - still the same old faces from the last 20 years when I was there a month or so ago ...

house prices maybe more than they are in Todmorden or Mytholmroyd but maybe that's just because it's a nicer place to live

and how exactly do you "force out" a local?
nobody has been forced to sell their house have they?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> and how exactly do you "force out" a local?
> nobody has been forced to sell their house have they?



I think that's a loose translation of "the locals noticing that they could demand over-inflated prices for their houses did so and sold up", those complaining about locals being forced out are probably those who somehow missed out on this get rich quick scam


----------



## pk (Dec 8, 2005)

Goodbye lesley said:
			
		

> Yeah but there is no direct route to Leeds and Bradford, you have to get off at Halifax.



Apart from the direct trains from Bradford Interchange via Todmorden, and ending up at Manchester Piccadilly you mean...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 8, 2005)

went to Hebden fer me lunch yesterday

there's been a whole lotta building going on since my last visit.

Braised Steak fer lunch and a walk in the cold,  veh nice it was too


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 8, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> Hebden bridge was a lovely place before the hippies and fashionistas descended on it. House prices are so expensive now the locals have been forced out.
> 
> Another victory for the progressive forces of the left.



To be fair house prices have soared all over Yorkshire, even in my shithole hometown Knottingley, which is hardly like Hebden Bridge, prices have gone up massively.


----------



## Calva dosser (Dec 8, 2005)

As a sprog, I remember seeing a documentary about a bad safety breach in an asbestos factory in or near Hebden Bridge? 

One of those places, that for some unfathomable reason I've always fancied visiting, but never got round to it. Like Darlington, and Congleton, and Mould.

Glad to hear it's nice there.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2005)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> As a sprog, I remember seeing a documentary about a bad safety breach in an asbestos factory in or near Hebden Bridge?
> 
> One of those places, that for some unfathomable reason I've always fancied visiting, but never got round to it. Like Darlington, and Congleton, and Mould.
> 
> Glad to hear it's nice there.


There are still wranglings about payments from all that stuff.


----------



## Herbert Read (Dec 9, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> wildly innacurate assertion based on daft myth and rumour - still the same old faces from the last 20 years when I was there a month or so ago ...
> 
> house prices maybe more than they are in Todmorden or Mytholmroyd but maybe that's just because it's a nicer place to live
> 
> ...



so hebden house prices reflect the average wage of a perosn in west yorks area, i think not, plastic wannabe hippy imports from down sarf have driven them up. Hebden is like a heaven for primmo nathan barleys.

im sorry your friends live there, and that you think its the bees knees, but at one time hebden was a proper yorkshire village and not full of plastic middle class wankers.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 9, 2005)

careful now


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> so hebden house prices reflect the average wage of a perosn in west yorks area, i think not, plastic wannabe hippy imports from down sarf have driven them up. Hebden is like a heaven for primmo nathan barleys.
> 
> im sorry your friends live there, and that you think its the bees knees, but at one time hebden was a proper yorkshire village and not full of plastic middle class wankers.



Fuck off. I moved there from a council house in Burnley.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 9, 2005)

house prices everywhere have gone bananas haven't they? including the west leeds crap hole i'm in now!


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 9, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> so hebden house prices reflect the average wage of a perosn in west yorks area, i think not, plastic wannabe hippy imports from down sarf have driven them up. Hebden is like a heaven for primmo nathan barleys.
> 
> im sorry your friends live there, and that you think its the bees knees, but at one time hebden was a proper yorkshire village and not full of plastic middle class wankers.




it's not *full* of plastic middle class wankers now

you're believing the hype I'm afraid

there are enough "ordinary" people to keep it "normal" - far nicer place to be than those "proper yorkshire villages" dominated by countryside alliance 4wd driving wankers ... but I guess you would much prefer them ..  or something that looked like it was off a hovis ad maybe?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> so hebden house prices reflect the average wage of a perosn in west yorks area, i think not, plastic wannabe hippy imports from down sarf have driven them up. Hebden is like a heaven for primmo nathan barleys.


House prices in London don't reflect the wages of people living there either. What forced them up, Northerners?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

What happened to plans for a Hebden Bridge meet-up?
Me and Wolfie are in residence from this Friday, so lets set a date


----------



## aqua (Mar 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> What happened to plans for a Hebden Bridge meet-up?
> Me and Wolfie are in residence from this Friday, so lets set a date



are you? thats fab news


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> What happened to plans for a Hebden Bridge meet-up?
> Me and Wolfie are in residence from this Friday, so lets set a date




You're actually moving this week?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Yup, we're moving in on Friday, at last


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Yup, we're moving in on Friday, at last




glad it's finally happening, although i believe you're roughing a bit at the weekend 

(  or  depending how mean i'm feeling )


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Yup, we're moving in on Friday, at last









Hurrah!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Hurrah!


I hope that you and LQ will be visiting us in the summer.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> glad it's finally happening, although i believe you're roughing a bit at the weekend
> 
> (  or  depending how mean i'm feeling )


Nope, plans have changed and our furniture is now moving in on the same day as us  
You'd better have already bought your train ticket for a visit


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 14, 2006)

HURRAY!!!! glad it's all finally done and dusted.

*opens champagne*


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> HURRAY!!!! glad it's all finally done and dusted.
> 
> *opens champagne*


Cheers, I feel a 'moving in party' coming on.   I want you southerners to see what you're missing  You can come on the train with Dub and pie-eye.
You can even bring that milesy bloke if you want too


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats that its finally all done i hope that the stress of it all will dissapate (Sp) quickly and you both enjoy your new home. 

Shellsx


----------



## bmd (Mar 14, 2006)

Excellent news, good luck in your new home you two.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Say hello to Rose and Mick from me will you.


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 14, 2006)

Fuchs66 said:
			
		

> Say hello to Rose and Mick from me will you.




well that covers about half the population of Hebden 
I'm sure 80% of the blokes are called Mick ...


----------



## The Raven (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Wolfie (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll see you outside the Hare and Hounds at 8.00pm on mayday then The Raven ...


----------



## The Raven (Mar 14, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I'll see you outside the Hare and Hounds at 8.00pm on mayday then The Raven ...



Careful! The walls have ears.

Remember the Anarchist Martyrs of Chicago


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 14, 2006)

not to mention the last Mayday marches in Mytholmroyd


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2006)

I have fond memories of Hebden Bridge and the area around it - used to go to Hardcastle Crag a lot when I was a lad - used to love roaming about and clambering all over the rocks. I feel all misty-eyed now - I'm gonna be in Leeds tomorrow - might pop over the Crag on Thursday for a walk


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2006)

Another thing I remember is all the NMA fans going there for the day at weekends tro buy clogs.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have fond memories of Hebden Bridge and the area around it - used to go to Hardcastle Crag a lot when I was a lad - used to love roaming about and clambering all over the rocks. I feel all misty-eyed now - I'm gonna be in Leeds tomorrow - might pop over the Crag on Thursday for a walk


Make it Friday and you can come and help us unpack


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Cheers, I feel a 'moving in party' coming on.   I want you southerners to see what you're missing  You can come on the train with Dub and pie-eye.
> You can even bring that milesy bloke if you want too


I'd love to  I know we're always saying we will, but even if he can't make it, just try stopping me this year


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 14, 2006)

[Originally Posted by Shirl
Cheers, I feel a 'moving in party' coming on.  I want you southerners to see what you're missing.]

What about northerners then??  

Good luck with the move. Was going to phone but wasn't sure if you'd want to chat


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Make it Friday and you can come and help us unpack


I would, but I'll be at a funeral


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 15, 2006)

Hebden Bridge, huh only been once and didn't like it. 

We went to a small cafe, the only place open in town. Truly bizarre place run by one old woman. Sat in plastic garden chairs for about half an hour, then asked here if we could see the menu. She'd been going back and forth from this one table talking to one trio of customers, fetching individual pieces of cutlery to them on request. She replied to my dad that there were 6 other groups of people in the cafe "it's them first, then them, then them, then them, then you, then them" (the latter had just walked in). We left and Hebden Bridge, despite its probable attractions, will forever be associated with the oddball cafe.


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 15, 2006)

The Raven said:
			
		

> Careful! The walls have ears.
> 
> Remember the Anarchist Martyrs of Chicago




actually, this is the picture I should have posted ...






you're nicked mate!


----------



## Spion (Mar 15, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Cheers, I feel a 'moving in party' coming on.   I want you southerners to see what you're missing  You can come on the train with Dub and pie-eye.
> You can even bring that milesy bloke if you want too



Excellent! Is the much-vaunted but never happened W Yorks meet-up gonna come about via your moving in party?


----------



## wiskey (Mar 15, 2006)

i went missing in hebden when i was about 8, turned up a few hours later armed with a bunch of flowers. 

its a strange place.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Excellent! Is the much-vaunted but never happened W Yorks meet-up gonna come about via your moving in party?


That's what I was hoping for when I revived this thread


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i went missing in hebden when i was about 8, turned up a few hours later armed with a bunch of flowers.
> 
> its a strange place.


And you're a strange person m'dear, you'll feel right at home when you visit


----------



## moose (Mar 17, 2006)

Are you in yet?


----------



## northernhord (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Han
Hebdon Bridge is fuckin ace, in the seventies and eighties it was a bit of Haven for New Travellers, now similarly its a kind of chilled place for alternative folk.
I went up there from Bolton a few weeks ago and even though it was freezing I wanted to stay there, worra bloody place.


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 6, 2006)

I like Hebden Bridge, keep meaning to take Miss Faerie there (amongst other places), to show her there is more to the north than Fleetwood.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Me and Wolfie are now settled in our new bijou apartment so when are we having a HB meet up  
Come on all you ageing happies, you know you want to


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Me and Wolfie are now settled in our new bijou apartment so when are we having a HB meet up
> Come on all you ageing happies, you know you want to


Well bugger you then, we'll have a meet up on our own


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll come 

maybe, depends when it is like


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's in Summer , would love to come-owe Shirl a pint or seven for a certain technicolour dream coat  Been thinking very vaguely about moving that way and would like to have a gander


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2006)

My partners from crusty bridge we go and see her folks about once a month. My nipper is in love with the place and loves staying at grandma's in the holidays.  
It's a toptastic place, nice beer, friendly locals and the best fish and chips this side of LuddendenFoot.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> If it's in Summer , would love to come-owe Shirl a pint or seven for a certain technicolour dream coat  Been thinking very vaguely about moving that way and would like to have a gander



Hurraaagh, that's you and jtg then. I'll give you the guided tour, it's a great place to live.
I'm going to be checking the local paper this week to see who's wone the Dock Pudding championship this year. It's all go here, last week it was the annual duck race, I think my little plastic quacker is still on it's way downstream


----------



## aqua (Apr 24, 2006)

well I'd love to see you  esp after I so spectactularly missed seeing your last house  

if I'm allowed  I'll bring gin


----------



## citygirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Me and Wolfie are now settled in our new bijou apartment so when are we having a HB meet up
> Come on all you ageing happies, you know you want to



ooh ooh...why have i only just found out that all is sorted and well??   

why didn't i keep a check on this thread earlier??

anyway....lo...can i take it you're mrs wolfie?...
(lo to wolfie, btw )

i'm cg....pleases to make your aquaintances...

i live in keighley...am i invited??

(i'm a hippie, but not an aged one)


bye!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'll bring gin


Tell Wolfie I'll bring a few single malts as well


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2006)

who said I'd take you?


----------



## Spion (Apr 25, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Me and Wolfie are now settled in our new bijou apartment so when are we having a HB meet up
> Come on all you ageing happies, you know you want to



Cool. When? Where?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Cool. When? Where?



OI you 

this is MY pitch, matey...get yer own


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 25, 2006)

ooooh we'll have this
when
when
when


----------



## wiskey (Apr 27, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> well I'd love to see you  esp after I so spectactularly missed seeing your last house



you missed a fucking treat mate (and my home from home - the shed )

when is this?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, we're not going anywhere so it can be anytime. Someone suggest a date and we'll go for it  
Mmm, gin eh   I'm getting excited, I'm thinking G&T and I'm thinking Pimms, I'm going to have to go for a lie down


----------



## aqua (Apr 28, 2006)

ysy to you drinking again 

date - what about july? should be nice and warm and lovely and long enough away for people to save some pennies


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)

15th july?

or the weekend after.


----------



## aqua (Apr 28, 2006)

either for us  *well, bees's work permitting


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> either for us  *well, bees's work permitting


Same here, suits us. Tell bees work has to come very low on the priorities list  
I'm glad that you're coming because I know that you will appreciate my 'gin safe' and my modest (but growing) gin collection


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2006)

If I am to make an appearance then the 22nd is right out. 'tis Ashton Court that weekend 

15th is good. Dunno if I'm doing anything then, nothing springs to mind anyway.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)

i was just about to say "oh but i thought you'd banished gin" and then i read your tag line. 



anyway July 15th going once, going twice. . . .


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)

train prices said:
			
		

> WEEKENDER  £79.00



cant you live a bit closer?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 28, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> cant you live a bit closer?



it could be very much cheaper than that wiskey, working on the same principle as us coming to london...in that hebden is not that far from leeds.

and just a bus ride from keighley


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> it could be very much cheaper than that wiskey, working on the same principle as us coming to london...in that hebden is not that far from leeds.
> 
> and just a bus ride from keighley



oh it will be much cheaper than that (£30 each rtn if i get my way)

but thats not the point 

(and keighley and i will coincide soon enough i'm sure)


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

We plan to take the boat up there next year.  Should only take us a month to get there.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)

lol 8mph 

chugger chug chug chug chugger chug chug chug chug



i was eyeing up a nice barge at avoncliffe recently


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

The perfect stoners' mode of transport. I love it how even accidents happen in slow motion.  Once you know you're gonna crash you can practically put the kettle on before it happens.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## aqua (May 1, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Same here, suits us. Tell bees work has to come very low on the priorities list
> I'm glad that you're coming because I know that you will appreciate my 'gin safe' and my modest (but growing) gin collection



*packs bags and moves*



right, him indoors says aye to either weekend


----------



## Wolfie (May 2, 2006)

you can tell him I've commandeered a corner of the "gin safe" for malt whisky


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> you can tell him I've commandeered a corner of the "gin safe" for malt whisky


 

I'll gather a collection for a tasting session


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I'll gather a collection for a tasting session


Aqua and I may have to challenge you to the most varieties in a collection


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2006)

have you seen the spanish *style* gin? I saw it in selfridges the other week but was too skint to buy, shall be getting some soon 

I'm out of gin atm  not sure how that happened 

so - about the date, whats the consensus?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's a picture of Hebden Bridge, it's a great place to live


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2009)

i was in hebden  bridge last week. it's lovely, although it was a good bit colder than my end of lancashire.

i plan to visit again one day soon - that trades club you have looks outstanding.


----------



## handy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

visit 1-2 a year,nice place.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 20, 2009)

We pop to it a couple of  times a year for a rootle around the charity shops and several pints-whens the next meet-up?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2009)

killer b said:


> i was in hebden  bridge last week. it's lovely, although it was a good bit colder than my end of lancashire.
> 
> i plan to visit again one day soon - that trades club you have looks outstanding.



The Trades Club is great. We're going to see John Otway and Willy Barrett there on Thursday


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> -whens the next meet-up?



I don't know about next meet up, I think the last one that was mooted never happened


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd love to come up and see the wonderful shirl  need some spare weekends!


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2009)

Lovely pic. Hebden Bridge rocks!


----------



## soulman (Oct 20, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Here's a picture of Hebden Bridge, it's a great place to live



Had a quick nose at the online estate agents a couple of weeks ago Shirl. There seems to be a lot of people wanting to sell and not much buying. Maybe they need to get real and reduce their prices realistically


----------



## Kanda (Oct 20, 2009)

soulman said:


> Had a quick nose at the online estate agents a couple of weeks ago Shirl. There seems to be a lot of people wanting to sell and not much buying. Maybe they need to get real and reduce their prices realistically



How can you tell who is buying with online estate agents?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> How can you tell who is buying with online estate agents?



There's a website somewhere that has the actual sale price of a property in any location/street. 

Hebden is a beautiful town


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Lovely pic. Hebden Bridge rocks!



I think that pic won some competition in the Guardian recently.

You should come and visit again


----------



## yardbird (Oct 20, 2009)

I love your home town.
Beautiful.


----------



## A. Spies (Oct 21, 2009)

There are a few too many antique shops and expensive tea rooms in Hebden but the woods are ace. Grew up in todmorden and like there and sowerbybridge more. Tod markets muh better than Hebdens and it's still got good scenery and a park though the pubs aren't as good. Calderdales lush all round though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Here's a picture of Hebden Bridge, it's a great place to live


That looks lovely... going on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 21, 2009)

A. Spies said:


> There are a few too many antique shops and expensive tea rooms in Hebden but the woods are ace. Grew up in todmorden and like there and sowerbybridge more. Tod markets muh better than Hebdens and it's still got good scenery and a park though the pubs aren't as good. Calderdales lush all round though.



There's only one antique shop in Hebden now and a few cafes but hardly any tea rooms, when did you last visit?

I agree about Tod market though, although that has gone downhill over the last couple of years and there are often a lot of empty stalls on there now.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone _actually_ taken a bus to Hebden Bridge?


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2009)

I spent a dirty romantic weekend there, had to ask the lad behind the bar in the hotel to help me with the johnny machine, I think its that way on purpose cheeky feckers. tis a really beautiful I'd happily live there


----------



## Shirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Has anyone _actually_ taken a bus to Hebden Bridge?



Well, I've taken buses from Howarth, Todmorden and Halifax to Hebden Bridge. Why do you ask?


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 22, 2009)

Hebden Bridge is a great place, visited over the summer to do some very exciting (and hair raising) mountain biking, a good reason for another visit  once my leg's back in business. Wouldn't mind spending more time in the cafes either, bet it's wonderful in October with the leaves changing colour.


----------



## soulman (Oct 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> How can you tell who is buying with online estate agents?



I used to live there and I know who the agents are, and I can read


----------



## Shirl (Oct 24, 2009)

Yesterday the town was overrun with PR types as they were filming the Christmas Sainsbury/Jamie Oliver ad. 

We had fake snow and everything  ...........including the windows in Bridge Mill being plastered with mock Tesco & Asda signs


----------



## Shirl (Oct 24, 2009)

soulman said:


> I used to live there and I know who the agents are, and I can read



Where did you live? maybe I know ya


----------



## Shirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Yesterday the town was overrun with PR types as they were filming the Christmas Sainsbury/Jamie Oliver ad.
> 
> We had fake snow and everything  ...........including the windows in Bridge Mill being plastered with mock Tesco & Asda signs



Blimey, how many celebrities can you have in one weekend 

Jamie Oliver on Friday, then William of Walworth and Debs on Saturday 
nice to see them here again though


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 26, 2009)

a mate of mine lives in hebden bridge so ive been there loads.


trades club is decent. what pissed me off though was when i went to see jeffrey lewis they were charging an extra quid on the door for 'temporary membership'.

nice little earner indeed that..cheeky cunts


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2009)

It looks nice.  Maybe I'll go one day, if I ever escape london's gravity again.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> a mate of mine lives in hebden bridge so ive been there loads.
> 
> 
> trades club is decent. what pissed me off though was when i went to see jeffrey lewis they were charging an extra quid on the door for 'temporary membership'.
> ...



It's a labour club and run a bit like a workingmens club. I and a lot of Hebden people pay an annual membership fee to the club. All the working mens clubs I've been in have charged a fee for temporary membership if you are not a member.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> It looks nice.  Maybe I'll go one day, if I ever escape london's gravity again.



You should pay us a visit chuck


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shirl said:


> It's a labour club and run a bit like a workingmens club. I and a lot of Hebden people pay an annual membership fee to the club. All the working mens clubs I've been in have charged a fee for temporary membership if you are not a member.



This, its basically a private club, you want to get in you have to join, even if the membership is temporary.

Need to get to HB sometime soon aswell haven't seen my little sister for ages now.


----------



## A. Spies (Oct 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if Hebden bonfire is going to be any good this year/was it any good last year? Really want to go this year.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2009)

Shirl, every time Hebden Bridge is mentioned, Catterleen Ferrier, safe in the arms of Jesus sings in my head.


----------



## moon23 (Nov 9, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> a mate of mine lives in hebden bridge so ive been there loads.
> 
> 
> trades club is decent. what pissed me off though was when i went to see jeffrey lewis they were charging an extra quid on the door for 'temporary membership'.
> ...



That's becuase it's a collectivly owned private members club innit.


----------



## moon23 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the Fox and Goose beer festival 20-22nd November. Going to have an ale from every county in the country.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2009)

*We're Hebden freaks, visiting at least once a year ...*

Wish we could make that!!  

We'll be back some time in 2010 though


----------



## Bingo (Nov 9, 2009)

Right then I'm hoping to take our lass to Hebden on friday, a few pubs and a bit of food then Trades to watch mates band.... can anyone recommend us a good BnB please? Somewhere cosy and traditional which does veggie brekky would be ace...!


----------



## strange-fish (Nov 10, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Right then I'm hoping to take our lass to Hebden on friday, a few pubs and a bit of food then Trades to watch mates band.... can anyone recommend us a good BnB please? Somewhere cosy and traditional which does veggie brekky would be ace...!



Check out the Hebden Bridge web there are a few places listed there and you won't have a problem getting veggie brekkie in Hebden


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the place which used to be really hippyish in like the 60s right?


----------



## Shevek (Nov 11, 2009)

my partner has made 2 episodes of a radio soap about HB possibly to be aired on BBC Radio Manchester.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> This is the place which used to be really hippyish in like the 60s right?



Yes it is and many of the inhabitants are still happily living in the sixties


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

Wooohoo! I like Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2016)

Less than a year after being 10 feet deep in flood water. Well done eh!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2016)

Let us hope they improve signage* to the station for drunks.  

Hebden is a nice little place though.  

*and directions given by residents...


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Let us hope they improve signage* to the station for drunks.
> 
> Hebden is a nice little place though.
> 
> *and directions given by residents...


You should have stayed out late with me and Fez909 and then you could have been chauffeured to the station


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You should have stayed out late with me and Fez909 and then you could have been chauffeured to the station



You should have provided me with a drunk-proof map to the station.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 12, 2016)

Well done Hebden, but on the other hand it's a bloody awful place to shop if you need basics like socks or anything actually useful.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Well done Hebden, but on the other hand it's a bloody awful place to shop if you need basics like socks or anything actually useful.


Tod martket's the place for socks. 
Everyone here knows we don't have enough proper shops  but at least you can buy soap that looks like cakes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Tod martket's the place for socks.
> Everyone here knows we don't have enough proper shops  but at least you can buy* soap *that looks like cakes



That's *soap* Hebden?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 24, 2016)

Our shops local got best Parade award


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2021)

Best small market town or a cesspit   
BBC News - Cornholme erotic books note attacks 'cesspit' Hebden Bridge








						Cornholme erotic books note attacks 'cesspit' Hebden Bridge
					

A village goes viral when an angry note appears on its book-swap box railing against "filthy" titles.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## quiet guy (May 1, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 2, 2021)

I'm assuming it's from the book exchange thing, but I'm more sure how genuine it is...


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2021)

Have I ever been to Hebden Bridge? Not sure. But I really want to; taking a nose around, I see it has a Tibetan restaurant - WOW, I would really
like to try that. Is it possible that Hebden has more pubs than places of worship?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have I ever been to Hebden Bridge? Not sure. But I really want to; taking a nose around, I see it has a Tibetan restaurant - WOW, I would really
> like to try that. Is it possible that Hebden has more pubs than places of worship?


It's a nice little place - bit hilly mind once you get outside the centre.  Lovely walking territory.


----------



## Jay Park (May 2, 2021)

I can't remember there being much on the menu in Dharamshala besides momos. Which were bloody amazing. Though possibly the Indian/Punjabi cuisine may have been so dominant. Still, it was a place mostly populated by the Tibetan exiled community._

On a side-note. Tibetan cafes with fried egg and hash brown brekkies, toast and butter, and a cappuccino for a quid. I never went to yoga once either  but I should have done the vipashna


----------



## Edie (May 2, 2021)

Got mates in Tod. It’s much better and less annoying than Hebden


----------



## Jay Park (May 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have I ever been to Hebden Bridge? Not sure. But I really want to; taking a nose around, I see it has a Tibetan restaurant - WOW, I would really
> like to try that. Is it possible that Hebden has more pubs than places of worship?



See above, plz


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have I ever been to Hebden Bridge? Not sure. But I really want to; taking a nose around, I see it has a Tibetan restaurant - WOW, I would really
> like to try that. Is it possible that Hebden has more pubs than places of worship?


It certainly has more dreamcatchers


----------



## circleline (May 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Have I ever been to Hebden Bridge? Not sure. But I really want to; taking a nose around, I see it has a Tibetan restaurant - WOW, I would really
> like to try that. Is it possible that Hebden has more pubs than places of worship?



I see tsampa and butter tea aren't on the menu.  Not surprised, as even Dalai Lama said that nobody except Tibetans can stomach either.  Would be a nicely authentic touch though, surely?  Just to know, you know..


----------



## editor (May 3, 2021)

My band are playing the Trades Club on the 14th May next year - be great to get back to Hebden!


----------



## Argonia (May 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Got mates in Tod. It’s much better and less annoying than Hebden



I lived in Tod for six months in the year 2000. Really loved it but loved Hebden too. Tod was where Harold Shipman reinterprted the Hippocratic oath.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 24, 2022)

Bumping this as I am off to Hebden Bridge next week for the first time. Any tips? I'd like to get the bus to Haworth...find a nice cafe/pub, browse some independent shops, have something nice (and healthy) to eat, walk around...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 24, 2022)

Go up to Heptonstall miss direct - it's a nice little village up on the tops.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Bumping this as I am off to Hebden Bridge next week for the first time. Any tips? I'd like to get the bus to Haworth...find a nice cafe/pub, browse some independent shops, have something nice (and healthy) to eat, walk around...


The walk along the canal is wonderful.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 25, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Go up to Heptonstall miss direct - it's a nice little village up on the tops.



Seconding Heptonstall. Sylvia Plath is buried there too. 

When are you there? I live in the next town along.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Bumping this as I am off to Hebden Bridge next week for the first time. Any tips? I'd like to get the bus to Haworth...find a nice cafe/pub, browse some independent shops, have something nice (and healthy) to eat, walk around...


Bus to Haworth is a great idea  I went to Hebden recently and it was lovely. Went to Haworth, enjoyed the ride there and the town(?!) Was lovely. 

Plenty to do and see in Hebden. You can walk along the canal for a lovely flat stroll to Mytholmroyd or Todmorden...or further afield. I didn't venture anywhere hilly (lame!) but would be a good base for doing so i reckon.

Bit quiet Mon/Tues but trades club seems to be pretty banging with nice food on offer most nights!


----------



## miss direct (Jun 26, 2022)

Glitter said:


> Seconding Heptonstall. Sylvia Plath is buried there too.
> 
> When are you there? I live in the next town along.


Friday!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 26, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Friday!


Arse. I’m away Friday/Saturday. I’d’ve come to see you. 

Hebden is just lovely though, even if you don’t do anything but wander round I think you’ll like it.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 26, 2022)

If you're just there for the day I'm not sure I'd bother with the bus to Haworth - Haworth is probably worth a day trip in itself, especially if you're going to the museum and steam train. I have a bit of a love-hate relationship with Hebden, but it is nice to visit as a tourist. If you like a walk I'd recommend either up the canal to Todmorden (easy, plus you can get train or bus back, very regular service) or (much longer) up to Hardcastle Crags which gorgeous. Food in the Trades Club (tea time only) is great and reasonably priced. Lots of shops selling expensive tat, lots of cafes (personal favourite is Squeeze on Crown St) plenty of bars / pubs (my recommendations would be Drink! on Market St and the Fox and Goose, right on the western edge of town which is a community co-operative pub with great atmosphere and large outdoor area. 

If you're coming on the train you'll likely be passing through Halifax which is well worth a visit these days too - the Piece Hall is five mins from the station and is stunning.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 26, 2022)

I've got quite a long day so thought I'd try and pack a lot in. Bit low in energy these days though so may just play it by ear and see how I'm feeling once I'm there. Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 28, 2022)

To those who know Hebden Bridge - will I be ok just using cash? Due to a mix up with banking switchover (I was tempted by FirstDirects reward for switching), I won't have a debit card to use on the day. Or all weekend, from the look of it :/


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 28, 2022)

miss direct said:


> To those who know Hebden Bridge - will I be ok just using cash? Due to a mix up with banking switchover (I was tempted by FirstDirects reward for switching), I won't have a debit card to use on the day. Or all weekend, from the look of it :/


I think so, most places. But I never use cash any more. I know the fancy wine shop is cashless but not heard other places are.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 29, 2022)

miss direct said:


> To those who know Hebden Bridge - will I be ok just using cash? Due to a mix up with banking switchover (I was tempted by FirstDirects reward for switching), I won't have a debit card to use on the day. Or all weekend, from the look of it :/


You can buy a prepaid visa credit/gift card in the supermarkets these days I think. Have a look at those.

Anyway I'm sure you'll have a fab time in Hebden, if you do get to Howarth be sure to have a brew in ForTeas. 1940s tea room. The lass that runs it is proper fun.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 2, 2022)

Did you have a good day miss direct ?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 3, 2022)

I had a tiring and full day. Walked up and down and all over the place. 

It was quite a long journey from Sheffield - was glad I had a mask on my bag as a lady who sat near me had a hacking cough. Had a super friendly ticket inspector who told me he was from Hebden Bridge and proceeded to give me a list of recommendations  

Tried to walk up the football to Heptenstall but it's all blocked off, so had to take an alternative route taking in part of the Pennine Way. Had a nice few hours pottering around Heptenstall, meeting animals and drinking tea. 

Went round a few antique shops back down in Hebden Bridge and then just had a drink and some snacks down by the canal and read my book until my train home. Got back home at midnight, having walked almost 30,000 steps!


----------

